# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  New Zesty Nimble Extruder!

## ShadowX

Hi.  I'm posting this for a friend to help spread the word on this new extruder.  They created a great extruder that is light and flexible.  Although it's similar in design to the Flex3Drive, it provides other advantages not found in the Flex3Drive such as a breach loader to load filaments easily and the ability to fit multiple extruders on dual and even the diamond hot ends.  The price is very reasonable. 

Please take a look and help support making this project a success so there would be more options for 3D printers.   

Thanks!


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...?ref=backerkit

----------


## ShadowX

The Nimble is now 15% lighter at approximately 28 grams!   The project has a new stretch goal of open sourcing the designs if the campaign reaches the goal!   Please help to back this project in order to improve your print quality and speed.  

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects.../posts/1723111

----------


## chris33

Ask me this question if the picture is of the PROTOTYPE and they have changed the breach system then it's not the final prototype, and because its a prototype, then how do they know the weight of the injected parts they going to make? all materials have different masses

----------


## ShadowX

Thanks for your contribution and backing of the project Chris. 

I've been talking with the Zesty team via a chat site.  Based on my conversations with the team, they strive to provide the best possible product to all the supporters.  The unit is designed to provide the strongest and lightest product for all users. 

The images on the site are from Shapeways printed prototypes since the injection molding tooling are expensive (hence the kickstarter).  

The modelling software the Zesty team use calculates weight based on the density of the material used for production, and they have used conservative numbers for the weight in all marketing.  In fact, if you watch the latest weight video you will see that it's almost 2 grams less than the numbers stated in written marketing.

The final injection molded parts are expected to be within or below the weights stated.

Brian is giving a live demonstration at his local Hackerspace this coming Monday and expects that there will be some backers present, and he will encourage them to post what they see in the campaign comments. Brian has also told me that they are planning a live cast to backers within the coming week.  Anyone is welcome to join and see a live demonstration of the Zesty Nimble in person.   Please help support the campaign.

Again, thanks for your contributions and backing of the project.  The Zesty team appreciates your support.


-----------------------
*See the Nimble in action live*
*Brian will be demonstrating the Nimble in public for the very first time this coming Monday the 7th of November.*
*If you live in Melbourne, Australia, Brian encourages you to come along to his local Hackerspace and check it out!*
*https://www.meetup.com/Connected-Com...nts/235318771/*
*
We've been interviewed*
*Recently we were interviewed by Jonathan on a podcast all about crowd funded projects called Crowdfunding Cast.*
*We encourage you to follow Jonathan's podcast, we have, and listen to our recording linked below to learn more about us.*
*http://crowdfundingcast.tk/crowdfund...-zesty-nimble/*

----------


## ShadowX

This is a very solid extruder platform.  Here is a video of them printing at 200 mm/s using the extruder with decent results.  Please help support the project to make this extruder available to everyone.  Thanks.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

This is actually not a bad idea. The average extruder (incl stepper) weighs about 300g. Reducing that to a tenth is massively beneficial.

----------


## Zesty_Lykle

Hi guys,
@Chris33, we know the weight because the weight of the SLS nylon is close to the actual weight of injection molded nylon. The CAD program gives an accurate calculated weight of 27.3 grams, we measured ours and it is 26.7 grams. So we kept a little margin and said 28 grams.  

Our first prototype was around 66 grams, so we lost a lot of weight. 

The other question we hear a lot is if the cable introduces flex in the system, so that retraction is difficult. 
The answer is no, that is not a problem. Any flex in the cable is reduced by the 30:1 gear ratio inside the unit.

Lykle

----------


## ShadowX

The reduction of weight allows the printer head to move much faster and accelerate quicker.  If you look at the video above, you can see the printer move rapidly at 200 mm/s.

The extruder is a remote direct drive.  You can make prints like these with NinjaFlex and other flexible material that would be nearly impossible with a bowden setup.

Unfortunately, if the project can't get enough support in the next 2 weeks, this project will not be funded.  Nobody would be able to buy one, so please help back the project.

----------

